# lenteur entre frappe et écriture



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2008)

Bonjour !
Je ne sais pas trop comment expliqué le problème, mais depuis peu de temps, lorsque j'écris dans un forum "comme maintenant par exemple", il y a un moment de latence (très court) entre le moment où je tape sur le clavier et l'écriture sur l'écran. La même chose, lorsque j'efface le texte, le curseur est très lent. Je ne sais pas si je me suis fait comprendre. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ?


----------



## C@cTuS (27 Avril 2008)

pourrais tu me dire quel est ton modele ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2008)

Va voir dans Préférences système > clavier et souris
il y a des réglages de rapidité à faire


----------



## Laurent_h (27 Avril 2008)

Patetisa6 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Je ne sais pas trop comment expliqué le problème, mais depuis peu de temps, lorsque j'écris dans un forum "comme maintenant par exemple", il y a un moment de latence (très court) entre le moment où je tape sur le clavier et l'écriture sur l'écran. La même chose, lorsque j'efface le texte, le curseur est très lent. Je ne sais pas si je me suis fait comprendre. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ?



Il me semble que c'était un bug de Léopard sur les MacBook et MacBokPro (voir ICI).
La MAJ proposée résout le problème.

Tu as un Mac portable ?


----------



## djduclock (16 Mai 2008)

Patetisa6 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Je ne sais pas trop comment expliqué le problème, mais depuis peu de temps, lorsque j'écris dans un forum "comme maintenant par exemple", il y a un moment de latence (très court) entre le moment où je tape sur le clavier et l'écriture sur l'écran. La même chose, lorsque j'efface le texte, le curseur est très lent. Je ne sais pas si je me suis fait comprendre. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème ?



Voilà c'est ça le problème que j'ai de temps en temps, souvent sous WORD 2004 et aussi quand je tape du texte sur le net. C'est assez irritant... J'ai un Mac de bureau IMac avec Léoaprd comme système. Si quelqu'un à un tuyau, je suis preneur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous 

merci pour vos réponses. 

Et désolé pour le retard 

Mon problème a été résolu en faisant des MAJ...


----------



## djduclock (25 Mai 2008)

Pourriez vous me dire quelles sont les MAJ que vous avez faites, parce qu'ici le problème persiste périodiquement et la chose est assez rageante. Merci d'avance !


----------

